# 5HP Tecumseh won't stay running



## Johnny Mac

I have a YardMachine by MTD w/ a 5HP Tecumseh engine. Model 31A-614E500.

It won't run longer than the fuel primed. I do not see an inline fuel shut off, and believe I need to replace the line and filter.

Does anyone have the repair manual for this model?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello johnny mac, welcome to SBF!! you porbally don't have a fuel filter on your machine it sounds like its time to clean the carb


----------



## disflat

Change the rubber seal on the carburator bowl, it could be cracked.


----------



## GustoGuy

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello johnny mac, welcome to SBF!! you porbally don't have a fuel filter on your machine it sounds like its time to clean the carb


A complete carburetor cleaning is needed make sure the tiny holes next to main high speed adjustment are clean. If the carburetor is really corroded you will need to get a new one since the rebuild will not stop further corrosion and I seen carbs new on ebay for a reasonable price and they are unlikely to leak like an old one would. Here is some information on how to clean the carburetor and donnyboy73 has some great videos on how to do this too. 

Carburetor Rebuild on 4-7HP Tecumseh Snowblower Engine Part 1 ...



Carburetor Rebuild on 4-7HP Tecumseh Snowblower Engine Part 2 ...


*How to Rebuild a Tecumseh Carburetor*









Posted in Snowblowers and Small Engines


 49​


 29​

 56​
Google +
 40​


Carburetors can wear out for multiple reasons. If your engine is hesitating, stumbling, stalling, letting out black smoke, or has a hard time starting you may want to consider rebuilding your carburetor. As intimidating as it may look, rebuilding a carburetor is an easy task that can be completed in just a few steps.
Tecumseh Carburetors are fairly simple units. The float model carbs are easy to rebuild/repair. Before you start, one thing you will need is a factory repair manual.
*Carburetor Problems*

There are some common problems with carburetors that should be checked before you start a rebuild. Many times the following items will correct the trouble your engine is having. You will still need a repair kit to replace certain gaskets and seals that should be replaced whenever disturbed.
One of the more common problems is the flooding of the carb. If this is your complaint check the float first. Remove the float bowl, float pin and remove the float. Be careful that you do not loosen the float needle valve. Now shake the float and listen for gas inside. If the float sloshes, replace it with a new one. Replace the float needle valve seat and adjust the float per the factory manual. Replace the float bowl gaskets.
If you are experiencing performance problems and suspect the carb, you will have to remove it from the engine to correct the problem. After the carb is off the engine there is one thing you need to check before going any further. Remove the float as above. Now hold the choke and throttle butterflies so that you can shake the carb without them making a sound. Shake the carb and listen for it to rattle. If you do not hear the rattle, the emulsion tube is stuck. This tube is sealed into the body of the carb during manufacturing and can not be replaced. The carburetor will need to be replaced. Also if the aluminum body of the carb is corroded inside, any rebuild will only be a temporary fix. Once the corrosion has started it can not be stopped.
*Carburetor Rebuild*

If everything checks out up to here, a rebuild and cleaning should fix the carb. However there is one more tricky thing you will need to do. You must remove the welch plug on the side of the carb. This can be done by driving a sharpened small punch or screw driver through the plug and popping it out. Take extreme care when doing this procedure. There are two jets cast into the carb body under this welch plug. If you damage them the carb will have to be replaced. With the welch plug removed and the main jet(in the bowl nut) out the three holes that need to be cleaned are exposed. Using a piece of soft tag wire clean these holes. Now clean the complete carb with carb cleaner.
Re-assemble the carb. Make sure that the needle valve seat is completely down into its bore. After driving in the new welch plug, paint it with finger nail polish to seal it. Adjust the float height using a #4 twist drill as directed in the repair manual.
Now that your carb is rebuilt, don't drop the ball on the 90 yard line. Replace the gaskets between the carb and the engine, and the carb and the air cleaner. One common mistake made is to fail to replace the fuel line between the carb and the fuel filter/tank. If the carb was full of dirt or varnish the fuel line will also be. Plus when the carb or fuel line is removed, the inside of the hose usually is damaged. Small fragments of hose materials can break loose and flow into the carb. This will ruin the job that you just completed.
*Finalizing*

After the carb is remounted to the engine it must be adjusted correctly. You will need a repair manual to do this. Remember that the idle circuit must be adjusted first. Without the idle circuit working correctly you will never get the main jet adjusted correctly.
Now that your carburetor is rebuilt, your engine should be working like new. Don't forget to check out the selection of Carburetors & Parts we have here at Jacks!

- See more at: How to Rebuild a Tecumseh Carburetor


----------



## micah68kj

I believe doneyboy73 has a youtube vid'on this.


----------



## bikeman9999

even when getting a new carb repair kit make sure the holes in the jet is clear. I bought one and it would only run on full choke, after a couple of weeks I broke down and removed the bowl nut and pushed a wire through the small holes in the nut and it finally runs without the choke on. also check the spark plug as mine was fouled.


----------

